# Wooden Crate



## Accidentprone315 (Feb 27, 2012)

Hello, everyone! I've checked out this forum many times, and I finally decided to register. I plan on making some wooden crates, mainly to suspend my amps(guitar player). Since I play smaller combo amps now(no more half stack for me), It's important the speakers are high enough off the ground to hear. I think these look much classier than the plastic ones…

I'd like to build something like this. The problem is I don't know where to start! I'm very new to woodworking, and I don't know much about support and structure. So I guess my question is, how would you go about building something like this? Thanks in advance!


----------



## millzit (Feb 5, 2012)

take one of those apart (carefully), duplicate the pieces, then assemble your own. make various sizes…......


----------



## Accidentprone315 (Feb 27, 2012)

That's the problem, I don't actually have these. They're just a picture I'm using for reference. Should I start with a square bottom frame, attach the planks on the bottom and work from there? I just really don't know how to start it…


----------



## millzit (Feb 5, 2012)

that's your preference, i would start assembling the long sides, then the short sides, then the bottom. keeping it square all along the way and esp when adding the bottom and use lots of glue since i know speakers are heavy.


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

My solution to the same problem, and I used woodworking tools to accomplish the necessary modifications:


















Kindly,

Lee
And I apologize for the thread hijack.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Those crates are just simple forms nailed together. You start
with 2 u-shaped frames and nail the short slats to them. A
mitered spline joint on the u-shaped frame corner would be
a good joint and not too hard to make with a table saw. 
Stronger yet would be a single dovetail at each frame corner.

On second look, the u-shaped frames are not joined in any 
way I think. The box is built up sides first with the corners
framed with supports and then a support is nailed to 
the bottom of the slats on the two long sides. Then the
bottom slats are nailed to that.

You'll need a way to resaw and/or plane the wood slats to
3/8" thick. You can resaw 1×4" on the table saw and 
settle for 5/16" thick slats.


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

I am giving instructions BASED on you building one of these. The size you pick will determine how many more of each piece you will need. Start with STEP 1: Cut all the inside corners 1 1/2" x 1 1/2" material to length.(The height of your crate will determine the length you need for these) STEP 2: cut the side boards, STEP 3 Cut the end boards. Nail the 2 sides together first. Then nail the 2 ends to the sides completing the box. Last measure the bottom and cut these pieces to fit.
Have fun.


----------



## Accidentprone315 (Feb 27, 2012)

Awesome! Thank you so much. I'll be sure to post the results once i throw these together. Thanks again!


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Hey! Now I know what to do with the walker I have after the knee replacement.
Bill


----------



## Accidentprone315 (Feb 27, 2012)

Should I stain it before or after assembling?


----------



## Accidentprone315 (Feb 27, 2012)

As promised!


----------

